# Closing off woodstove hole in an interior chimney



## peck555 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm removing a woodstove from my den, it's not up to code and has to go.
My problem is, once I remove the pipe from the side of the chimney I'll have a round hole that needs to be filled in, what do I fill it with?:help::wallbash:
I remember in another house I had a round metal cap that had spring loaded arms to hold it in place, and it was mortared to the brick, but I can't seem to find them anywhere.
Any help would be appreciated.
Greg


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They sell pipe caps for all sizes of galvanized pipe. Just pick one up and pop it in. It wouldn't hurt to insert some insulation into the pipe beforehand.
Ron


----------



## peck555 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Ron, but I think I found something even better, it's called a wall thimble plug, and it comes with insulation already installed.:thumbup:
The wall thimble plug is a bit pricier however.


----------

